# Recommendation Needed: Basildon, Essex area



## sammyse (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I want to take my work team out for an end-of-year coffee or lunch: can anybody recommend somewhere nice to go?

A nice place that does nice coffee would be perfect,

It needs to be 15 min drive MAX from Basilson, Essex.

Kind Regards,

Sammy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For cakes and pastries you could try Belgique in Brentwood (roughly 11 miles from you)

I'm not sure of the coffee quality but the cakes are divine.

Belgique in Woodford Green comes highly recommended by a colleague but I have not yet sampled their coffee.


----------

